# Old Key West - fast guidance needed



## JackieD (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a unit on hold and I just can't decide if I should keep.  I KNOW I should because I have really tight perimeters but I'm not sure about this resort.  Please try to reassure me...please .  I have read reviews and everyone seems happy with it but is it really 'Disney' enough.  I didn't want to have to get a car.

Here's my situation.  I am arranging a trip for myself, sister (whose never gone to WDW), brother and my parents for my Dad's 70th birthday.  The ONLY week my sister can go is October 18-25 b/c of work/school  commitments.  This is an adult only trip. We have to go before Dec. to use the military ticket offer.

I have only stayed onsight once and that was a Port Orleans French Quarter.  I loved it there.

Since I have a 2 BR for the exact week, I'd be CRAZY to think about doing anything else, right?!  I am hesitating because there are other DVC's I'd rather stay at like Boardwalk or Wilderness Lodge but beggers can't be choosy...and those won't come back up this late in the game, right?!

Please talk me off the ledge!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 9, 2009)

Jackie, rest assured, there have been new weeks added to RCI every three weeks, by the dozens!  I would wait to get exactly what I wanted.   



JackieD said:


> I have a unit on hold and I just can't decide if I should keep.  I KNOW I should because I have really tight perimeters but I'm not sure about this resort.  Please try to reassure me...please .  I have read reviews and everyone seems happy with it but is it really 'Disney' enough.  I didn't want to have to get a car.
> 
> Here's my situation.  I am arranging a trip for myself, sister (whose never gone to WDW), brother and my parents for my Dad's 70th birthday.  The ONLY week my sister can go is October 18-25 b/c of work/school  commitments.  This is an adult only trip. We have to go before Dec. to use the military ticket offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 9, 2009)

I would keep it since your sister can only go October 18-25 and you were able to get a 2 BR for the exact week. October is very popular due to the Food and Wine Festival at EPCOT. The EPCOT Resorts (Boardwalk & Beach Club) may be harder to get.

OKW has the largest rooms with the largest balcony.
Also has a full dining room table (not like the other DVC resorts)

http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/guest/resorts/resortDetail?id=ProspectsOldKeyWestResortLandingPage (see the 360 tour)

Here's the OKW fact sheet from All Ears - http://allears.net/acc/faq_okw.htm


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 9, 2009)

There are well over 100 weeks at Disney resorts currently, and I expect more to post in a few weeks, in large numbers.  I would wait, because we happened to get a 2 bedroom at Wilderness Lodge Villas for that very same week, and I bypassed several others before that one came along.  I had many choices.  

It's true that the living, kitchen and dining areas are larger at Old Key West.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 9, 2009)

JackieD said:


> I have read reviews and everyone seems happy with it but *is it really 'Disney' enough*.  I didn't want to have to get a car.



Here are my thoughts regarding the DVC resorts - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=574966&postcount=4


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's a link to the number of rooms available at each DVC resort - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29234071&postcount=3


----------



## JackieD (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you for all the replies!!  Cindy, I wish I had a crystal ball because my family would kill me if I gambled and lost!  My husband thinks I'd be crazy to let it go--the Sunday checkin and the room size can't be beat for our situation.

The charts are great alwysonvac!  Help to analyze the situation.  The clock is ticking...

Thanks again!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you do retrades with RCI? Meaning can you book this one and if another DVC resort becomes available for the same exact dates, call RCI to cancel and rebook at the new resort (if it's still available)? 

I know with II you can do this (cancel and rebook) by just paying another exchange.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 9, 2009)

I really really like Old Key West.  The landcaping is lush, the atmosphere of the resort is very peaceful, and the balconies/patios have a nice size, and almost all of them have nice views.  We've done without a car, but normally prefer to have one.  If pressed, the no-car thing would work just fine---just request "close to the main services" to minimize the hassle.

If I were in your shoes I'd probably confirm the week, but keep an eye on inventory with another deposit (or just watch the sightings) and trade up with a "switch" if you really want to.  The extra $164 may well be worth it.  I used to do this all the time in Interval---that way, I had _something_ but could still upgrade if the right deposit came along.

(I know JLB does this all the time on his annual SW FL quest.)


----------



## Laurie (Mar 9, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Can you do retrades with RCI? Meaning can you book this one and if another DVC resort becomes available for the same exact dates, call RCI to cancel and rebook at the new resort (if it's still available)?
> 
> I know with II you can do this (cancel and rebook) by just paying another exchange.


It won't even cost you the entire exchange fee, unless it's 60 days or less in advance - you'll only forfeit $129.

BUT - there's no way in RCI to know for positively absolutely sure whether your original banked week will have the same trade power, and the RCI rep can't tell you until you cancel the original week.

By the way, I just did the same thing - confirmed an exchange here even though it wasn't my first choice, because my dates are somewhat tight and I didn't want to take a chance.  It wasn't my last choice though - it sounds pretty darn nice especially for all adults, and the fact that it may be less Disney-ish and less theme-park-ish than other DVC resorts is probably part of its appeal to me.


----------



## lawgs (Mar 10, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There are well over 100 weeks at Disney resorts currently, and I expect more to post in a few weeks, in large numbers.  I would wait, because we happened to get a 2 bedroom at Wilderness Lodge Villas for that very same week, and I bypassed several others before that one came along.  I had many choices.
> 
> It's true that the living, kitchen and dining areas are larger at Old Key West.



are the villas at wilderness showing up in weeks or points ( they do not seem to list all the resorts in points )


we are waiting for the Grand Californian Villas at disneyland  to show up, have you ever seen them on RCI?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 10, 2009)

GCV just started sales, and is not yet open.  It won't be deosited until some time after that.  I expect it to be rare as hens teeth in RCI, but you never know.



> BUT - there's no way in RCI to know for positively absolutely sure whether your original banked week will have the same trade power, and the RCI rep can't tell you until you cancel the original week.


This might be a good time to get the cancelation insurance...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 10, 2009)

lawgs said:


> are the villas at wilderness showing up in weeks or points ( they do not seem to list all the resorts in points )
> 
> 
> we are waiting for the Grand Californian Villas at disneyland  to show up, have you ever seen them on RCI?



Not yet.  I am on the lookout for Bay Lake Towers myself, and I hope to be one of the first to get one.  I talked to RCI and they have already got a resort number all ready for it and expect bankings next spring.  So excited about that one!


----------



## bnoble (Mar 10, 2009)

I assume it is DV09?  Or is the "other half" of AKV getting its own number first?


----------



## JackieD (Mar 10, 2009)

Well I confirmed this week last night but I still have until tonight to cancel.  Nothing new has shown up so...

Cindy I wish I was confident as you and I'd let it ride.  I also hate the idea of giving RCI more money if I did find something better.  Who knows what will happen if something does pop up. I appreciate the insight.

BNoble, I've read other posts from you regarding OKW and you really seem to like it and are very knowledgeable about the layout. I have a bunch of questions maybe you or someone else can answer.

* What are the chances of getting something near the Hospitality House. Is that for owners only? Is that where I'd want to be mostly because of buses?  My brother may be getting a car so buses might be a backup for splitting our group up when my parents get tired.  

*Looks like there's only 3 buildings that have elevators too.  Since my parents will be 70/73 that is probably needed unless we ask for a bottom unit (which noise could be an issue based on reviews).  

*Do you have first hand knowledge about those elevator buildings?  

*Is there any buildings that have been renovated since reviews also mention dated rooms.

Thanks!


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 10, 2009)

OKW is being rehab now - some of the building have been done - I think all the 40's - not certain about the others.

the problem with being near the HH is the design of the rooms. before the 30's section there was not a second door to the master bathroom. So guests using the sleeper sofa would have to go thru the master bedroom to the master bath - not good.

with the 30's - disney changed the design and put in a second door (goes to the hall)

with building close to HH - only the ones with elevators have it 62, 63, 64 - are it.

so you have decide close to HH - building 11-14, 23-26 - or a second door
30-56, 62-64

also there are some close to HH that are not on HH list. 27-29, 15, 16, 17- that say 18-23 are not to far.

now the good thing about your dates are the food and wine festavial. Last year when stayed at OKW during this thing - got the best and I mean best bus service ever. the wait were less than 10 minutes. Generally less than 5 minutes. It was wonderful bus service. Hope you get it too.

OKW has the largest room on site. Would stay with it unless you can get BCV.

would not trade it for VWL or even BWV.

BCV is closer to Epcot - which I am thinking is your park of choice.

BLT is not even opened yet - DVC does not allow exchanges into DVC resort until they are at least a year old. So next fall would be the earliest.

for your request would put near a bus stop and pool.

the bus stops for the parks are
Pensicular road
South Point Road
Old Turtle pond road
Miller Road
HH
theme park

dd is different

so getting to close to HH is not good if you want to sit down on the bus.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow Spicycat thanks for the specific information!  I was thinking WL & BWV but you say don't bother hmmm.  The main reason for wanting those was walking distance to Epcot/Studios or boat ride to MK.

I have seen mention of the Food & Wine Festival and even the Halloween parties.  I know the Halloween parties are an extra fee and we probably won't go but how about the Wine and Food? Is that at Epcot, what is it all about?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 10, 2009)

All Ears provides detailed information about EPCOT's Food & Wine Festival - see http://allears.net/tp/ep/foodwine.htm (NOTE: Also see the links in the left hand column for comments on the previous years festival.)

Don't miss these links from 2008 (2009 hasn't been announced)
International Marketplaces kiosks - http://allears.net/tp/ep/fw08/fw08b.htm (tapas-sized portions of regional specialties at $2-to-$5 each, and recommended wines and beers)
Entertainment - http://allears.net/tp/ep/fw08/fw08_concerts.htm


----------



## bnoble (Mar 10, 2009)

> * What are the chances of getting something near the Hospitality House. Is that for owners only? Is that where I'd want to be mostly because of buses? My brother may be getting a car so buses might be a backup for splitting our group up when my parents get tired.


The "HH-area" buildings are a booking category, and gauranteed.  Your unit probably does not come from this pool of inventory.  You can ask to be "close"---and that probably means Peninsular Road or Miller's Road.

You can survive more or less anywhere without a car because of the internal bus system, but a car makes things a lot nicer.  Without one, any bus stops at the Hospitality House last.  And, the Peninsular stop is just across the street from HH, and is the first stop.  Easy.



> *Looks like there's only 3 buildings that have elevators too. Since my parents will be 70/73 that is probably needed unless we ask for a bottom unit (which noise could be an issue based on reviews).


If you've got someone running/jumping upstairs you can hear it, but you can't hear "people" from above.  (You can sometimes from "the side" if you are in half of a lockoff).  Because of the way the resort is laid out, there are very few "bad" views.  I would request a first floor, with a note that your parents are in their 70s.  

Personally, I usually request a "quiet water view" and that's worked well most times.



> *Do you have first hand knowledge about those elevator buildings?


No.  I've been in buildings 21, 27, and 36.



> *Is there any buildings that have been renovated since reviews also mention dated rooms.


There's always some section of the resort being updated.  It seems to be more or less continuous.  I was in a room that needed to be done, but even that was perfectly fine---the diswasher had seen better days, the fridge was rusted along the side, and we had to call to get the toaster replaced.  But, it was replaced quickly, and we made do with the dishwasher.

As Pat noted, you also may want to ask for something in building 30 or higher for that extra door between the LR and the MBath.  Otherwise, anyone who might be on the pull-out needs to go through a bedroom to get to a bath.  We normally don't need this, but the one time we did, the request was granted.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone know how far in advance RCI exchangers can ask for room requests?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 10, 2009)

As soon as you have the DVC confirmation number in hand.

There's no real hurry.  Assignments are made at most several days in advance, and as late as on arrival.


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 10, 2009)

If its for the exact dates you want and the exact size you need--would definately have booked it.  Dawn


----------



## JackieD (Mar 11, 2009)

I just received my email confirmation from RCI.  Does this mean anything?

Unit: 28U  

I find that usually units aren't assigned until checkin, could this really be the confirmed unit?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 11, 2009)

OKW unit numbers are 4 digits.  2 digits for building, one for floor, and one for unit on that floor.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 11, 2009)

It's always been my experience with DVC that the earlier you check in, the better your chances are to get your requests. If you arrive at 11:00 p.m. on check-in day, you're usually going to be stuck out in no man's land in a handicapped room - it doesn't matter if you are an owner or exchanger. Disney doesn't give preference to its owners unless you book a guaranteed booking category like Boardwalk view at BWV. DVC is totally different than Marriott - Marriott gives preference to its owners (even if you check in late). It's one of the things I would love to see changed with DVC - for the club to actually favor their owners on requests.

With DVC, the early bird gets the worm.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 11, 2009)

JackieD said:


> I just received my email confirmation from RCI.  Does this mean anything?
> 
> Unit: 28U
> 
> I find that usually units aren't assigned until checkin, could this really be the confirmed unit?



not think that just say 2 bedroom unlock (not dedicated) - really does not mean anything  - other than you are guaranteed a 2-bedroom at OKW.

the confirmation number should be up there with OKW address and be a long number - generally starts with a 3 - and generally is 12 digits long - could be less with RCI


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 11, 2009)

JackieD said:


> Wow Spicycat thanks for the specific information!  I was thinking WL & BWV but you say don't bother hmmm.  The main reason for wanting those was walking distance to Epcot/Studios or boat ride to MK.
> 
> I have seen mention of the Food & Wine Festival and even the Halloween parties.  I know the Halloween parties are an extra fee and we probably won't go but how about the Wine and Food? Is that at Epcot, what is it all about?



the BCV is great for the food & wine - if you see it grab it!!!

here is some more information
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/epcot/events/index.htm

you can eat around World Showcase at Epcot. most of the food is $3 - $6 range - the drinks too.

so you can try different stuff and not have to worry about paying $20 or more and hating it.

there are many more countries participating in the food/wine than generally at WS. So more different people to talk too about their country.

some of the wine/beer tasting - are FREE!!!!:whoopie:  One reason to be at BCV - you can still walk back.

if you are doing drinking be sure to check exactly where your bus will pick you up. they don't stop where they pick you up. they stop where they are told to stop.

be sure you know where you  are going when it is time to leave. Some folks don't and they can be funny. :hysterical: 

if you are doing the food/wine would not buy Disney's DDP - dinning plan. You will spend less just eating around the world (generally)


----------

